# WTB - 12 x 1.25 tire



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone happen to have a 12 x 1.25 tire in their stash of tricycle parts? I need one for a Garton Speedster.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon, this seller has one, though is kinda high on the asking price. Maybe he'll take a lower reasonable offer? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-60s...tructures_US&hash=item20ca8d17f4#ht_80wt_1093

I've been looking for a 10x1.25 myself and have seen everything but!

Dave


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 9, 2013)

I have this tire. 12 x 1.25  $20 Dollars Shipped


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2013)

*tire*

Nice tire, I wish it was the correct size. The one I need is 12 inch outside diameter. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## jeep girl (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a 12x1.50


----------



## Gordon (Aug 16, 2013)

*tire*

Thanks for the offer jeep girl, but I think I have a 1.25 located.


----------

